# need temp trailer ball hitch for JD GT



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Looking for a quick and easy rig to give me a ball trailer hitch on the back of my JD 400 for trailer spotting on the ramp when I'm not towing a cart with it. 

I can probably make some kind of adapter fairly easy, but if there's some reasonably affordable ready made thingee out there I'd like to take a look at it.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

All the ones I have seen have been the home made jobs using a piece of flat steel a trailer ball. I have never seen one made just for that purpose by any company.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

cabelas sells this... 

<img src=http://a1460.g.akamai.net/f/1460/1339/6h/www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/content/Item/52/09/20/i520920sq01.jpg>



and this:

<img src=http://a1460.g.akamai.net/f/1460/1339/6h/www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/content/Item/52/09/19/i520919sq02.jpg>


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks. Looks perfect for what I want. Easy on--easy off. 

Haven't run across one before, but that's the little sweetie, no doubt.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

some have indicated fears of it bending the hitch plate.. if i recall correctly, i think leolav uses one...

heres a link
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...l.1_A&_DAV=search&hasJS=true&_requestid=34394


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *some have indicated fears of it bending the hitch plate.. if i recall correctly, i think leolav uses one...
> 
> heres a link
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...l.1_A&_DAV=search&hasJS=true&_requestid=34394 *


I tried it and it did bend the plate on my '97 Craftsman GT, but only towing large items(5'x10' trailer and 14' jon boat/trailer). A yard cart should be OK if the hitch plate is on the thick side.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rbig _
> *Looking for a quick and easy rig to give me a ball trailer hitch on the back of my JD 400 for trailer spotting on the ramp when I'm not towing a cart with it.
> 
> I can probably make some kind of adapter fairly easy, but if there's some reasonably affordable ready made thingee out there I'd like to take a look at it. *


 I made my own.


----------

